# Dock Diving/Pet Expo in Wausau, WI!!



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so excited-there will be a dock diving competition in Wausau this weekend! I want to try to get over there to watch dock diving and some of the other events as well.

Here is the schedule:

http://wausaupetexpo.com/event_schedule_WPE.pdf


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Last summer I wanted to go so bad but it was a bit of a drive and DH was on 3rds at the time. Then I was looking forward to going this summer and of course now we live in St. Louis. At least I can blame it on the DH!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I hope I can go. Apparently they will have a slide show of breeds, and I was asked to send some for Goldens. I really really want to see the dock diving, and even shop a bit


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OH go have fun! I hope you have a big jumping golden but even if you don't you both can still have a blast! 

I live in MI and I drove to MN in Feb for an indoor event once. Too much fun! We just had a big "championship" competition here last weekend, Teddi jumped great. I think she came in last but heck I don't care we had fun, the weather was nice. Actually she got backed off on the dock on Friday and we worked through the problem. By her last jump on Sunday she was back in her high jumping zone. If only we had one more jump...

Have fun! Be sure to tell me all about it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, now I can't go :-( I am helping out one of our companies in Green Bay who are having a hard time recruiting for tele-sales representatives. I am happy to help out but can't be gone both days of the weekend.

I am really really disappointed.


----------

